# scooter riding, gotta love it!!!



## Squeezle

Hi...rode motorcycles for years and years, but now I cannot lift my leg over the seat so decided to get a scooter and am having a blast.
Anyone else out there ride a scooter or motorcycle?

here is mine :


----------



## LinuxFan

Yep - had one for more than three years now - at 75 I decided that motor-cycles were a bit too powerful and exposed to the weather for an old guy (I´m in the UK where the sun don´t shine much!) and have enjoyed the new experience. Hits those pot-holes a bit hard tho´ with the tiny wheels, and changing the rear tyre (tire?) is a challenge, Like the look of yours with all that Hog-inspired leather-work on the back. Mine´s just a bog-standard 125cc Peugeot, but I love it just the same. We had a Harley rally here in Lincoln last week, and I really envied those guys as they rode around the town. Bit heavy for me now, but what great-looking and sounding machines.


----------



## AprilT

That's pretty nice.  I would like one if you could put maybe three or four more wheels on it, I need something more to keep me from falling to either side. I am balanced challenged. 

Speaking of which this made me think of a tv report I saw about a police department just yesterday.  Very cool of them to let it go on youtube.


----------



## Pappy

April. I found ust the scooter for you. Just stay off I-95.


----------



## AprilT

:lol1:  Thank you Pappy, you are a true gem.


----------



## Shalimar

April, I want one with a sidecar, just for you!


----------



## AprilT

Shalimar said:


> April, I want one with a sidecar, just for you!



It does look pretty fun, I'll take it.    You can ride shotgun.  We'll be motor scooter chics.  :laugh:






This looks like even more fun


----------



## Shalimar

Loved it April, we should be motorcycle chicks. Also want a hog, and a red 63 Vette, and a giant motor home we can put them in! Let's go camping, mermaid style! My son and his wife are in Turkey right now--why aren't we??


----------



## drifter

I rode motorcycles for years but no longer ride. But in my next life I'm going to have a couple of scooters.


----------



## Agman

*Hey, Squeezle, I just joined and this is my first post.  Riding my bikes is one of my most enjoyable hobbies and I wish I had more time to devote to it.  I have a couple of BMW road bikes...a R1100RT and a K1200GT , and probably my favorite bike is a Honda dirt bike that I ride all over the country near our ranch.  Next Wednesday I am riding over to Toledo Bend, which is near the border of Texas and Louisiana and is about a 7 hour ride.  At the age of 70 I still feel very comfortable on the bikes but I realize that things can change rapidly.  That is a good looking scooter you have there!*


----------



## Falcon

:wave:  Hi Kim.  :welcome: to the forum.  Thanks for the nice profile.

Wish others would provide one.


----------



## Cookie

I wanted a Vespa when I was young, to scoot around town and to and from work.  Didn't happen.  Now they cost around $10,000+.  Oh, well.  I did have nice bicycles.


----------



## Ameriscot

Where we are going in Thailand everybody rides scooters and many are very careless - tourists and locals.  Driving a car there is nerve wracking as you get scooters passing you on both sides of the car!  They all wear skimpy clothing and rarely a helmet even though it's the law.  Most ride on the side of the road so as pedestrians or bicyclists we have to be careful. 

We thought about renting a scooter instead of a car but we can't because hubby doesn't have a UK motorcycle licence and we wouldn't be insured.


----------



## Ameriscot

It's often hard to find a place to park a car as scooters get the preferred parking spots:


----------



## hossthehermit

Still ridin' this old girl I bought brand new in 1988 .........


----------



## Agman

*Your old scoot has a lot of character, Hoss, and that is an interesting looking body of water in the background.  Also really like the handy pad you have under the kickstand.  I've got a '81 Honda 900F Super Sport out in one of our tractor barns that needs restoration and this winter might be a good time to do it.  Got a good wood stove in the shop and some tunes on the juke box so really don't have any excuses except not enough time.*


----------



## hossthehermit

Had a mid 70's 750F in the mid- 80's, nice ride until I hit the deer ...........


----------



## 1 Happy Granny

Those are gorgeous "scooters". I wish I had one. When I brag on my machine...I'm talking about a 3 wheeled electric scooter that I can ride in the grocery store! It's made a huge difference in my life. I can go 25 miles on a full charge, and go all across the city, thru Wally-World and still get home on my own completely independent. Can't imagine living without it.


----------

